# Feast and Famine...R.C. Sproul



## OPC'n (Sep 20, 2009)

Sproul uses the life of Joseph to teach us how to deal with the times of feast and famine in our lives. Here is the link to his sermon. Plus you can get a copy of the 19 part CD's series of "The Holiness of God" recorded at Ligonier's Ministries at 2009 National Conference for any donation. There were many great speakers at that conference so it should be pretty good! Enjoy!

-----Added 9/20/2009 at 04:44:07 EST-----

This offer is only good through today though!!!


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm was already listening to the broadcast before you posted.


----------

